#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται Scada Pro 15

## NIKLAS51133

πωλειται scada pro 15 full και συνδεση με sap2000 


τιμη 2700 ευρώ

πληροφορειες n.sofokleoys_engineering@live.com

----------

